# Just Got A $50 Off Card From Verizon



## Maniac2k (Aug 28, 2011)

Cant wait. Still have $99 from the cancelled new every two plus this $50 off. Only $150 for a new phone. Woohoo! Bring it on!


----------



## cu-n-az (Aug 9, 2011)

How did you get that???


----------



## Maniac2k (Aug 28, 2011)

Just came in the mail. Was some flyer advertising their 4g and had a little card glued inside the front page. Normally i dont even open these things.


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

Maniac2k said:


> Cant wait. Still have $99 from the cancelled new every two plus this $50 off. Only $150 for a new phone. Woohoo! Bring it on!


I'm afraid to be the one to possibly burst your bubble, but that $50 may actually be your old NE2, rebranded, and lessened. Did you recently change your plan ????


----------



## Maniac2k (Aug 28, 2011)

You're right. Those bastards reduced my ne2 to $50. What a bunch of BS! Guess the 29million they made came from ripping people off!


----------



## spdivr1122 (Jun 10, 2011)

I got a 50 dollar off card but it was for a Droid charge, lame.


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

Maniac2k said:


> You're right. Those bastards reduced my ne2 to 50. What a bunch of BS! Guess the 29million they made came from ripping people off!


Hate to say I told ya so....


----------



## skinnyguy (Nov 4, 2011)

Please remember to follow our rules. Please do not advertise a service your buddy is doing.
*V. Do not spam or sell products*
Unsolicited advertisements in forum posts will be removed from the site and the poster will have their accounts suspended. If you wish to advertise with RootzWiki, contact [email protected] . Similarly, do not post on RootzWiki.com with the sole intent of selling a product or service, unless such intentions have been approved by the administrators of the site. Attempts to sell or advertise a product or service will be treated as spam, and your account may be suspended.


----------



## ma_usmc (Nov 5, 2011)

Forget it. Enjoy your NE2.

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

skinnyguy said:


> Please remember to follow our rules. Please do not advertise a service your buddy is doing.
> *V. Do not spam or sell products*
> Unsolicited advertisements in forum posts will be removed from the site and the poster will have their accounts suspended. If you wish to advertise with RootzWiki, contact [email protected] . Similarly, do not post on RootzWiki.com with the sole intent of selling a product or service, unless such intentions have been approved by the administrators of the site. Attempts to sell or advertise a product or service will be treated as spam, and your account may be suspended.


I don't think he was spamming or advertising anything? Just saying how he got a gift card from VzW. I could be wrong?


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> I don't think he was spamming or advertising anything? Just saying how he got a gift card from VzW. I could be wrong?


He wasn't referring to the OP, someone is trying to get more sales for a friend/brother by trying to advertise on forums


----------



## Maniac2k (Aug 28, 2011)

Dont see a problem with any post in this thread. What am i missing besides my ne2 they took from me?


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Rythmyc said:


> He wasn't referring to the OP, someone is trying to get more sales for a friend/brother by trying to advertise on forums


Ahhh probably deleted a post.







My bad nothing to see here lol.


----------

